# Jelly wine question



## BigDaveK (Mar 24, 2022)

Here I go again...
Once the weather warms up my wine making goes to the bottom of the list and the yard/garden/orchard/property takes priority until fall. So I'm trying to start a couple curiosities now.
I raided my canning shelves and started the Keller jelly wine. I'm in the middle of the 72 hour waiting period where the dissolved jelly, water, and pectic enzyme just sit. Everything will go directly into the secondary vessel, not topping up yet, skipping a bucket primary. Why?
Thanks!


----------



## Rice_Guy (Mar 24, 2022)

Jelly has a cooking step therefore the flavor never is as good as fresh fruit.

From a processing point of view some folks add fruit syrup when back sweetening to heighten the aromatics. As a contest judge we wouldn’t know this till after we ask about “how did you make?” Strawberry whole fruit is strawberry freezer juice is strawberry syrup.


----------



## LucyT (Mar 24, 2022)

Rice_Guy said:


> Jelly has a cooking step therefore the flavor never is as good as fresh fruit.
> 
> From a processing point of view some folks add fruit syrup when back sweetening to heighten the aromatics. As a contest judge we wouldn’t know this till after we ask about “how did you make?” Strawberry whole fruit is strawberry freezer juice is strawberry syrup.


I have a quart of home canned peaches, could I use that syrup in the jar of peaches to back sweeten my 1 gallon peach/mango wine when it comes to bottling?


----------



## Rice_Guy (Mar 24, 2022)

There are several “it depends.”


LucyT said:


> I have a quart of home canned peaches, could I use that syrup in the jar of peaches to back sweeten my 1 gallon peach/mango wine when it comes to bottling?


*Many fruit syrups have some solids which can add pulp to the wine. Do you care?
* your syrup has not been treated with pectase, pectin will cloud in an alcoholic solution, ,,, do you care?
* A young wine will have live yeast and need to be protected from refermentation, as with sorbate
*
_from a flavor point of view is would be good._


----------



## BigDaveK (Mar 24, 2022)

Rice_Guy said:


> Jelly has a cooking step therefore the flavor never is as good as fresh fruit.
> 
> From a processing point of view some folks add fruit syrup when back sweetening to heighten the aromatics. As a contest judge we wouldn’t know this till after we ask about “how did you make?” Strawberry whole fruit is strawberry freezer juice is strawberry syrup.


I'm categorizing this as a whimsy wine. Unusual ingredients, open up shelf space, maybe learn something, have fun, and I can say I tried it. And it's virtually free! Will I do it again? Who knows. That's why I used my jelly. If I like it I may use my jams - which are more precious to me. Fruit, sugar, lemon juice. No pectin.


----------



## BigDaveK (Mar 24, 2022)

LucyT said:


> I have a quart of home canned peaches, could I use that syrup in the jar of peaches to back sweeten my 1 gallon peach/mango wine when it comes to bottling?


I'm a canner! The syrup from my fruits never goes to waste!
Generally if a wine is back sweetened with syrup it's 2:1, 2 parts sugar 1 part water. I think that equates to a heavy syrup in the canning world. I usually use a lighter ratio for canning. Personal preference. I think a peach flavored syrup would work fine. Remember to add potassium sorbate when back sweetening to prevent fermentation from restarting.

I like that you asked about the canned peach syrup! You're thinking! Willing to experiment! You'll like this hobby.


----------

